# Motobecane vs. Trek



## br5291 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm new to the sport and trying to decide between a Trek Mamba and a Motobecane Fantom X7. The X7 seems too good to be true (msrp $1995, buy for $899). I'm trying to research some of the components to compare the 2 bikes, but finding it difficult. Any thoughts?


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Oh boy, here we go AGAIN! The Bikesdirect bashers will be out in force soon. Pay no attention to the "MSRP" listed on BD, it is a joke. There is no other place to buy the Motobecane, Bikesdirect is the manufacturer and the price is the price, the MSRP is a marketing tool.

That said, the bikes are MUCH better equipped than comparably equipped bikes from Trek/Giant/Specialized etc. 

But as a beginner, do you know what size bike you need, how to read a geometry chart, how to assemble/tune your own bike? At a bike shop you will get fitment, professional assembly, and at least a year of tune ups (some shops lifetime). If you are a true beginner, these services are probably MUCH more important than better shifters, derailleurs and cranks.

Good luck, enjoy the search, don't let it get too stressful.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's pretty simple really

Trek is sold ONLY through local bike shops that receive the bike and assemble it before your purchase the bike. A good shop will fit you correctly to the right size bike and you will get to test ride it. You generally get some sort of follow up service for free (I worked in shops that gave one 90 day free tune-up and some shops that gave lifetime free tune-ups). The shop will also help you if you have any warranty claims, as well as give advice on parts and accessories. All this service comes with a price of course.

Motobecane is a factory direct company. The bikes are made in Taiwan by the same company that makes many of the "big brands" and shipped to a warehouse in Texas. You order your bike on the internet and size it according without ever getting to test ride it. Then they ship the bike still in the box and never touched or looked at by a bicycle mechanic. Assuming you receive it undamaged, you then get to do all the assembly and future tuning or you can pay someone to do it. Any warranty service will be handled by you and if the frame breaks you will have to package the entire bike and pay to ship it back to Texas for examination. But, you do get a lot higher component package for the price than because there is very little overhead.

I have worked in bike shops and even purchased a bike this past winter from an LBS. At the same time I have also purchased a couple of bikes from Bikes Direct. Both routes have their advantages and disadvantages. You'll have to decide what works best for you.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> It's pretty simple really
> 
> Trek is sold ONLY through local bike shops that receive the bike and assemble it before your purchase the bike. A good shop will fit you correctly to the right size bike and you will get to test ride it. You generally get some sort of follow up service for free (I worked in shops that gave one 90 day free tune-up and some shops that gave lifetime free tune-ups). The shop will also help you if you have any warranty claims, as well as give advice on parts and accessories. All this service comes with a price of course.
> 
> ...


Very nicely said:thumbsup:


----------



## W57thNY (Nov 30, 2011)

br5291 said:


> I'm new to the sport and trying to decide between a Trek Mamba and a Motobecane Fantom X7. The X7 seems too good to be true (msrp $1995, buy for $899). I'm trying to research some of the components to compare the 2 bikes, but finding it difficult. Any thoughts?


Have you ever heard the phrases 'buyer beware', and 'you get what you pay for'? While a deal may look good on paper, you might want to look, and see, why something is priced as it is.

Trek is an established company that's been heard of all over. When was the last time you heard someone talking about Motobecane?


----------



## pitbull30 (Jun 29, 2008)

What they said^^^^ 

Look at some of my posts through my profile. Im a new fish. Not new to biking but MTB. I thought about BD but after similar posts by others and advice on other things I headed to the shops..I think I hit about 6 diff ones before I decided. (mainly because each shop had a specific dealer brand in stock to ride)

I was fitted, given advice on my size etc, test rode, then sat around deciding on a color (yes they look diff on the net dammit!) received lifetime tuneups and the "come back in a few months after you put some miles and let us tune it up" . However, this wasnt at all shops. This was the shop I bought from. Some had less character.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

W57thNY said:


> Have you ever heard the phrases 'buyer beware', and 'you get what you pay for'? While a deal may look good on paper, you might want to look, and see, why something is priced as it is.
> 
> Trek is an established company that's been heard of all over. When was the last time you heard someone talking about Motobecane?


I see this is your first post, have you read any posts yet? Motobecane is well known, no need for "buyer beware". The bikes are very high quality, the issues are clearly stated above, its mail order with all that entails. The bikes are cheaper than "name brands" for a simple reason, overhead cost. The Trek sticker adds hundreds to the price because Trek supports racers, a dealer network and such. Motobecane does not, but this does not mean the bikes are any lesser.


----------



## W57thNY (Nov 30, 2011)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> I see this is your first post, have you read any posts yet? Motobecane is well known, no need for "buyer beware". The bikes are very high quality, the issues are clearly stated above, its mail order with all that entails. The bikes are cheaper than "name brands" for a simple reason, overhead cost. The Trek sticker adds hundreds to the price because Trek supports racers, a dealer network and such. Motobecane does not, but this does not mean the bikes are any lesser.


Maybe it's a fluke, but a friend of mine bought a Motobecane, had a frame problem, and had a hell of a time getting a warranty repair (mis-aligned rear derailleur hanger caused improper shifting). Sometimes being able to get support from your local bike shop can make all the difference in the world. Larger support network also helps in the rare instances it's needed. It's also good to build rapport with your local shop, as you can gain invaluable advice over time.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

W57thNY said:


> Maybe it's a fluke, but a friend of mine bought a Motobecane, had a frame problem, and had a hell of a time getting a warranty repair (mis-aligned rear derailleur hanger caused improper shifting). Sometimes being able to get support from your local bike shop can make all the difference in the world. Larger support network also helps in the rare instances it's needed. It's also good to build rapport with your local shop, as you can gain invaluable advice over time.


Yes, completely agree with you about the advantages of buying local. But you asked "who ever heard of Motobecane". It is a well known company. Its not "too good to be true". It has advantages and drawbacks, nicely detailed by mtnbiker72.

Since when is a misalignes derailleur hanger a "frame problem"? This is part of the proper set up thoroughly discussed. My sons Windsor (also a Bikesdirect bike) came out of the box with a bent hanger and they overnighted me a new one. Good luck I suppose.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree with what everyone has said here except Bikes Direct's service. Bikes Direct is AWSOME on warranty work. I know about 7 people that have purchased with 5 component warranty claims and one frame warranty claim. Bikes Direct handled in ways that many LBS could learn form. I have to take up for Bikes Direct. Their service after the sale is terrific. This is a sport where stuff breaks. I would rather deal with Bikes Direct over my sorry LBS any day of the week......but I know how to wrench on my bikes....which if you don't know how you should learn because as I said, this is a sport where stuff breaks. There is nothing you can't figure out from watching a few youtube videos. I no longer ride a Motobecane, but would sure buy from them again.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I also have been shopping for a new bike, and considered a Motobecane. I know what you mean about a beginner comparing components -- the info on whether a SRAM this is better than a Shimano that -- is difficult to find. Here are the links to both bikes -- maybe someone more knowledgeable can comment on deraillers, fork, brakes....

Trek Bicycle

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29PRO

I rode someone's 29" hardtail Motobecane for a few minutes. Don't know the model, but he said he paid around $600 for it. Nice bike--no complaints at all. I read here or some other forum that someone bought a Motobecane just to get the components. And I like the fact that the weights of their bikes isn't a deep dark secret.

That all said, I decided on a Trek. A big factor is that I could ride before buying. A lot of people have Treks that I have ridden, my wife has one. I went to a Trek factory demo. And Trek has been very good about answering my email questions.

I am a good mechanic and can assemble and adjust a bike, and if I get stuck have have friends who can help. And there are several bike shops here that work on any bike, and their rates aren't bad. But the convenience is worth something, an as a beginner, the advice I can get from a local shop will hopefully be worth the extra dollars in the long run.

Another thing that Trek has going for it is the G2 geometry. The consensus is that it does work, and I like them better than non-G2 bikes that I have ridden -- although the only non-G2 29" I have ridden was the Motobecane.

Here is a thread I started asking about brand-specific features FYI:
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/brands-features-750287.html

Shop around -- you might find someone selling the Mamba below list. If you could save $50, that would make the Trek more attractive. I deal with two shops, both good. My favorite wouldn't budge from MSRP. The other one had $150 off, happens to be same shop we got my wife's at. The dealer that was hosting the Trek demo offered $200 off, but is further away and not worth the $50 savings.

If you can go to a factory demo, they give a $100 coupon off any 2012 model with MSRP of $1500 or more. A lot of people here are buying Xcalibers. I rode one -- VERY nice bike. A friend sold his Marlin and got one. The dealer I got mine from gives $100 off an Xcaliber. So if you could get the coupon and get a total of $200 off, getting you in the ballpark of the Mamba MSRP.

What are you riding now?

All the best!


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

For the OPs specific comparison, you really don't neef to know how to compare shimano to SRAM. The component spec of the Moto Fantom X7 is superior in every to the Mamba. When you step up to the Cobia, it has the exact same fork as the Motobecane but the drivetrain is SRAM X5, which is inferior to SRAM X7. Step up to the Xcalibur and you get a very superior Reba fork and the same X7 drivetrain as the Motobecane. Thus the Moto, to me, falls right between the $1550 Xcalibur and the $1150 Cobia for a price comparable to the Mamba.

Bottom line is Moto wins hands down if the only thing you care about is best components for the dollar. But the advantages of a good local LBS have been discussed thoroughly in this thread. That's the decision here, more immediate "bling" or the LBS experience.

Just for yucks, the basic comparison for SRAM versus Shimano drivetrain components as I understand it is something like this.

Shimano Deore = SRAM X5
Shimano SLX = SRAM X7
Shimano XT = SRAM X9
Shimano XTR = SRAM XO/XX


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

I've purchased two bikes from Bikes Direct, a $300 Windsor Cliff mountain bike, and a $600 Motobecane Fantom Cyclocross. The Windsor was ok...the Cyclocross blew me away!

That being said, I think everyone has made a lot of good points. You are going to get a better equipped bike if you get the Motobecane. You are not going to get the service of a bike store, which you will get with the Trek. 

Also, one additional thing to consider:

The Trek is a 29er, the Motobecane is a 26er. They are very different bikes, but I don't think you can go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

getagrip said:


> I've purchased two bikes from Bikes Direct, a $300 Windsor Cliff mountain bike, and a $600 Motobecane Fantom Cyclocross. The Windsor was ok...the Cyclocross blew me away!
> 
> That being said, I think everyone has made a lot of good points. You are going to get a better equipped bike if you get the Motobecane. You are not going to get the service of a bike store, which you will get with the Trek.
> 
> ...


Actually I think the bike he is looking a t is the new Fantom 29 X7, priced at $899.
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane Fantom 29PRO


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

> The Trek is a 29er, the Motobecane is a 26er. They are very different bikes, but I don't think you can go wrong with either of them.


Ok, so there must be a "Fantom X7" and a "Fantom 29 X7" -- the page I linked to has the same price as per the OP and is definitely a 29. Personally, I'm sold on 29s, as are about 80% of the people I have talked to. If you haven't tried a 29, definately do so before purchasing a 26.


----------



## Noobi-Wan Kenobi (Dec 24, 2007)

mrmas said:


> I know about 7 people that have purchased with 5 component warranty claims and one frame warranty claim.


Are you saying that six out of the seven bikes had warranty problems? That might bother some people.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Ride both, buy your favorite. Oh, wait...

I think the ability to test-ride is a real and significant value-added for someone buying a first bike in any given class. If you have a good reference bike and a good geometry chart to compare it to, IMO a catalog bike gets a lot more feasible. BD's geometry charts are a bit hit-or-miss.

And I have to say, I find it a little creepy to see bikes advertised as old European and English brands, with no relation to the original companies. I rode a Motobecane for a little while in High School, and my Dad sometimes talks about his first good bike, a Dawes.

Up to you. I may be getting a track bike from a catalog myself this summer, if I get no joy from the shop that supports my team. I'll be looking to stretch a buck, and have had saddle time on a few track bikes so hopefully the ability to compare intelligently. To now, I've done all my bike shopping locally in one way or another - mostly via shops, a few cadged off other people, a couple used. There are plenty of ways to stretch a dollar.

Much as I hate to plug them, you might even pay your local Performance Bike a visit.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

br5291 said:


> I'm new to the sport and trying to decide between a Trek Mamba and a Motobecane Fantom X7. The X7 seems too good to be true (msrp $1995, buy for $899). I'm trying to research some of the components to compare the 2 bikes, but finding it difficult. Any thoughts?


Welcome aboard. There is lots of good advice being given as well as dozens of threads on the subject. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

br5291 said:


> I'm new to the sport and trying to decide between a Trek Mamba and a Motobecane Fantom X7. The X7 seems too good to be true (msrp $1995, buy for $899). I'm trying to research some of the components to compare the 2 bikes, but finding it difficult. Any thoughts?


Buy the most bike for what you can afford. Ride it and enjoy it. If it breaks, fix it. If you can't fix it, pay someone to fix it. Then learn how to fix it. Then ride some more. Who cares where you bought it from?


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

> Are you saying that six out of the seven bikes had warranty problems? That might bother some people.


That is scary. Not because I have a Motobecane, but because he said all but one failure was components, and the Moto has the same brand components that we all have, right?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

As a newb to the sport, I'd strongly suggest the LBS route. Once you've been ridng awhile and have a good feel for what you require with regard to geometry and bike spec's., maybe look at BikesDirect. My experience with a carbon roadbike has been fine.

Good luck.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

DennisF said:


> That is scary. Not because I have a Motobecane, but because he said all but one failure was components, and the Moto has the same brand components that we all have, right?


Not exactly. If you take your time over the spec. sheets, there's often some weird stuff in there. They'll have some random brand of hydraulic brake alongside an XT build, for example. On bikes with cartridge bottom brackets, don't ask what the BB is. Inexpensive bikes have stuff on them that hasn't been seen outside Wal-mart in a while.

Another thing to consider is that a lot of inexpensive LBS bikes do suffer component failures if someone rides a lot of volume. I think at those pricepoints, when a manufacturer warrantees parts for a year, they're betting that the person who buys the bike doesn't ride enough to cause damage.

Finally, bad installation leads to bad performance and sometimes damage. I don't know if the poster's friends messed up their final installation and tuning or not. But some of this stuff can be a little finicky. While warrantees are usually written excluding this sort of thing, they're often interpreted more liberally.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, thanks Andrew for clearing that up. They won't let me give you any more rep though


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

DennisF said:


> That is scary. Not because I have a Motobecane, but because he said all but one failure was components, and the Moto has the same brand components that we all have, right?





mrmas said:


> ...I know about 7 people that have purchased with 5 component warranty claims and one frame warranty claim. Bikes Direct handled in ways that many LBS could learn form. I have to take up for Bikes Direct. Their service after the sale is terrific. * This is a sport where stuff breaks*. I would rather deal with Bikes Direct over my sorry LBS any day of the week...


Its not a warning of mass component failure rather, I take it to mean the sport is hard on equipment which we all know, and in his experience BD has been good to deal with.


----------



## br5291 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for the advice. I'm leaning toward the trek, but haven't decided yet. Glad I found this website before I bought.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

Noobi-Wan Kenobi said:


> Are you saying that six out of the seven bikes had warranty problems? That might bother some people.


Stuff is going to break.....it is the nature of our sport. List of what has broken and Bikes Direct took the lead on getting fixed.

Avid Elixr Rotors(2)
Avid CR brake hanlde
Shimano DynaSys XTR 10 speed shifter
Rockshox Reba dust seal blowout due to defective air seal.
1 cracked frame(defect in the Aluminum)

None of this is cheap stuff....most is top of the line. If it has any defect, I promise you, it will show before warranty runs out if you are riding it. You are flogging something that is made as light as it possibly can be in the worst environment imaginable for mechanical equipment.(which is why I say you need to learn to wrench on your bike) That is why it is so important to buy from individuals that are going to back you up.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Here we go again.

The one thing that always seems to get missed in these threads is the automatic assumption by so many of you that there is a decent LBS around for a beginner to buy from.

We dont all live in big cities, or cities near mountains or such that support a lot of riding, so we dont all live near good LBS's.

My city has a population over 100K, but has only 2 bike shops. I honestly wouldnt send my worst enemy to either one if he was a MTB'er. They are dishonest, expensive, and loaded with people who have NO idea what they are talking about.

OP my advice would be go to the local LBS's (dont be afraid to travel either, sometimes the good ones are in a city near by), and get a general feel for their attitude and knowledge. 

I know you dont know much yourself, but you can tell when people talk to you if they know what they are talking about; or if they are just blowing smoke to make a sale. Also if they treat you like a dumb noob, they arent worth your time and dont deserve your money.

If they dont ask you straight away any of the following questions, id be very wary:

- How much do you weigh?
- How tall are you?
- How long have you been riding?
- How often are you going to ride a new bike?
- What type of terrain are you going to be riding the MAJORITY of the time?
- Do you plan to upgrade in the near future?
- What is your ceiling on cost?
- Do you ever plan to race?

All of these questions a knowledgeable, quality lbs employee will ask you.

When I first started on this site (which I absolutely love, dont get me wrong), everyone told me to go LBS for my first bike.

The guy at the local LBS proceeded to show me a $2500 bike that was the wrong size and was full of components I didnt need. This after telling him I was new to the sport and could only spend about $600.

I bought a used bike through Craigslist for $400, have since upgraded it myself with over a grand in upgrades, and am very thankful for my decision.

Know this: I speak to Moto owners all the time at my XC races (as I may buy one someday), and every single one of them LOVES their bike. Not "oh its a good bike", but "I really LOVE my bike."

Good luck and keep us up to date.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

My LBS are't too good either which is why I do my homework and buy online. I am sure there are alot of good shops out there, just not in my area.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

br5291 said:


> Thanks to all for the advice. I'm leaning toward the trek, but haven't decided yet. Glad I found this website before I bought.


Yeah, take your time and look around. If you're like most people you have something to ride until you decide, plus if your weather is like ours....

Sorry if I further confuse the issue, but another option is REI. I have a friend with one of their lower-end house-brand Novaras. I rode it quite a bit and not a bad bike at all. A bit heavy I felt, but good components and nice rigid feel. And his bike is old. The newer ones at the price point you are at may be lighter. If you can get to an REI store that would get you mail order prices with live human support.


----------



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

If you're not comfortable working on bikes yourself yet, I'd go with the Trek. With BikesDirect, you may have an easy time or a very difficult time putting together a fully functional bike. It's a coin toss.

I owned a Motobecane 26er, which I really have no complaints about, but I bought it on Craigslist. There's no telling if it ran smooth out of the box or if someone really twisted their nuts in a vice to get it that way. 

In any case, I prefer Trek because I'm a brand whore and I like supporting my LBS.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

br5291, if you are a NuB and this would be your first bike then you may want to go with LBS route. However if you are up to the challenge the BD is not a wrong way to go either. 

Forget the MSRP, you are not going to make any more than your $900 spent if you part out all the parts, so at best you are getting about $900 worth of bike from BD.

If you google Trek Mumba you'd see that some are as low as $700 check your LBS for end of model year sales or ask if they have any sales. Some LBS would match online price( so I've heard) but I would not ask them right up front. 

If I'm in a market for a complete bike from my LBS I'd do my home work on a few models and the price range offered online then I'd go to the LBS and ask first what service comes with the bike if you buy from them some would say free 6 mo-1 year tune up, some would have lifetime tune up, and discount on accessories, then I'd talk price. If you paid for the bike then it may not be included.

Many times I'd check first from one of my LBS for parts/apperels and sure enough I'd get it even cheaper than some online price + shipping and I just simply ask them if they'd work with me on the price nothing specific they did all the dealling for me

You'd not be able to tell the difference between the low to mid to high end parts anyways and the urge to upgrade would be irresistable after a few months of riding even with the better tier parts from BD so it make no difference Have fun shopping


----------



## uzyrmind (Nov 17, 2011)

I just got my bike from BD last week and can say I feel like I got a great deal.......However, it had a pretty bad bent front rotor, a bent shifter, and the front derailleur needed major adjustment. After adjusting everything the best I could, it still had to go to the shop today. Lucky for me our LBS is awesome and it was dirt cheap to fix. I suppose for me "piece of mind" trumps the good bargain, so I'll probably leave the on-line shopping for water bottles and go to the local shop next time for a complete bike.


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

I guess I don't live in a bike friendly area. My two only real LBS within 20 miles were just trying to sell me whatever they had in stock which was low quantity choices. I consistently read in here that you will be so sorry about buying online and a LBS is a end all fix for a transition into a new bike. These two stores by me are probably the main reason I didn't go with a 29" which still bothers me a bit due to the high praise the 29ers get in here. They both had the same 29er in what I assume was the same size...too big. It felt way to large to handle but the one guy was like "yup, that's your size." I also wasn't about to pay close to the same amount of money for a bike with components that were just above a Sports Authority/Dicks Sporting Goods bike that came with a well known name brand sticker on the frame, when I could get much higher end parts on a very light, fast and in my opinion great looking BD bike. Mine did not come with any damage(from shipper nor the builder) and it was pretty much perfect other than adjusting the brakes to my liking. I never worked on a bike other than just maintaining a Sports Authority bike I've had for the last ten years. It really doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out how to adjust everything once you look at it closely. Most everything is adjusted by a screw or twisting a knob. It came with the handlebar, front rotor, and front wheel off. Installing those and adjusting everything took at most an hour. That was mostly just taken up looking the whole thing down and inspecting each part. I guess if the sight of a wrench and screwdriver scare you, then an online bike is not a smart choice. It's nice to see and touch what you are buying but if you know what size, geometry you are looking for, saving hundreds of dollars overrules that any day. Besides, if you totally make a huge mistake or even just don't like the look of it in person, send it back for $50. They are shipping them all day to you for free so it only hurts one way. You can do that many times over and still save the money it would have cost to buy local. The way I see it is by buying the higher end similarly equipped bike at BD instead of one of those local stores by the time I brought it in for tuneups(if I was lazy) or whatever over the next few years I would have spent the same amount of money. It still would probably less in the end though for the BD bike. The thing is I'm not going to bring it in for maintenance and service as I can do it myself. So I saved myself the $ from the start. One crazy thing about the higher end BD bikes is the price is scary low when you compare it to similar bikes sold at LBS. I sat there staring at the computer monitor comparing for many hours wondering why are they so much less if they have the same, if not better, parts installed and the frame is made by the same frames as any other big name bike. Doesn't matter now, I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

uzyrmind said:


> I just got my bike from BD last week and can say I feel like I got a great deal.......However, it had a pretty bad bent front rotor, a bent shifter, and the front derailleur needed major adjustment. After adjusting everything the best I could, it still had to go to the shop today. Lucky for me our LBS is awesome and it was dirt cheap to fix. I suppose for me "piece of mind" trumps the good bargain, so I'll probably leave the on-line shopping for water bottles and go to the local shop next time for a complete bike.


Sounds like is got maylaid in shipping. Did you contact BD? I am confident that they will replace the items.

IMO you hit the nail on the head. As far as adjustments go, it will require some adjusting. They are not what I would consider "assembled", although they are totally upfront about it. You may have to adjust derailuers, bleed or adjust brakes, true wheels, etc. (which your LBS is happy to do for a small fee as it is a big part of how they keep the doors open) If you can do your own wrenching, BD is an awesome deal.....if you need some help with it, your LBS may just be the ticket.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

As a new guy to the sport you may want to consider the benefits of using your LBS as a resource and develop a relationship with them. Don't lay down for them, but IMO it would be cool to allow them to EARN your business.

If they carry Trek that's a very good brand and one which allows you growth within the product line as your skills and wallet warrant. It is also a name the is well known on the resale market if that makes any differnece at all. Trek has a lifetime frame warranty IIRC and you can walk into your LBS and talk face to face with someone. 

The BD bike gives you more bang for your buck, there is no disputing this the way I see it.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Buy what YOU want, and take all advise with a grain of salt. It all boil's down to money, you can
ether pay for the name on the down-tube, or you can pay a LBS to assemble and dial in your
internet bike. Having worked at a LBS for many years back in the late 90's, I rode what the store sold.
Jamis, Kona,GT, KHS and VooDoo, but I really wanted an Airborne Lucky Strike. Never got one as
I heard"They suck, they break, they are low quality". Took me 13 years and alot of bikes to finally
get one at 47yrs old. DAMN I should have never listened to any of them, best bike I have ever owned!
Too bad I waited tell they were out of business.Motobecanes are nice bikes, so are Treks,get the one
that calls to you and makes you smile when you look at it. If you have to pay for some service to it,
won't matter cause your smiling and stoked to ride it. If you get the LBS bike and get free tune-up's
but it cost's more to purchase,it won't matter cause your lov'in it. Good luck to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowboarderdude (May 23, 2011)

mrmas said:


> Stuff is going to break.....it is the nature of our sport. List of what has broken and Bikes Direct took the lead on getting fixed.
> 
> Avid Elixr Rotors(2)
> Avid CR brake hanlde
> ...


Did you happen to have your elixr rotors warrentied because of the avid vibrations or because of failure? I have the nasty vibrations going on right now that i cant seem to get rid of.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

Snowboarderdude said:


> Did you happen to have your elixr rotors warrentied because of the avid vibrations or because of failure? I have the nasty vibrations going on right now that i cant seem to get rid of.


Warranty because of excessive noise. It is a known problem with the CR's.

Not to hijack the thread but &#8230;..While we are on the subject...My recommendation is to live with the noise...as the fix hinders performance. Wipe your rotors with alcohol, keep the calipers centered, and run with it. Everything about the Avid Elixir CR brakes is unrefined....but they sure do stop like mad! When they get dirty or off center they squawk and vibrate real bad. I actually bought a box of alcohol wipes from the drug store and carry them in my car. Every so often, I take one and wipe down the contact area on the rotor. They may also have air in the system....as air will compress so it acts like a spring and will magnify the vibrating problem. Also, the older they get, the better they get. Mine used to be real bad but now that I have about a thousand miles on them, they aren't so much of a headache. There are lots of threads on here about this exact subject. Good luck...you are not alone in your plight.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> And I have to say, I find it a little creepy to see bikes advertised as old European and English brands, with no relation to the original companies. QUOTE]
> 
> That's it! Perfect description of what bugs me about Motobecane, but I couldn't quite articulate it. And yes, I admit that's a bit superficial.
> 
> A friend of mine bought an $800 Dual suspension 26er in April. Our group rides about 20 miles per week, trails including expert sections. The bike has been solid and I don't think he could have done better with his budget. He had it assembled and tuned by the LBS for something like $75 when he got it. So $875 bike with no LBS follow-up service. Downsides? This bike does bob when pedaled on flat terrain, but the rear shock has a lockout. The standover is high for the frame size (straight top tube). But overall, he is very happy with it.


----------



## iltridente (Dec 23, 2011)

I picked up a couple of Moto bikes for me and my teenage son from BD. They came 90% assembled, so unless you're a complete n00b with tools, there's nothing cosmic about putting them together. Some minor adjustments and we were on the trail. And I scored both bikes for what would have been one comparable bike at an LBS. (Cali is pricey with the bikes.) We're very satisfied with them - very nice bikes. Could care less it isn't the historical Motobecane company - company names get sold all the time. It was just a bonus for me that most of the stuff on the bike was Taiwan instead of Chinese origin.


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

buy the Trek.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Support your LBS


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Any word from OP on what his/her decision was and how it turned out??

OP?


----------



## Learpilot (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought a 2012 Trek Mamba today and will pick it up on Thrus. The LBS did a great job of fitting and letting me ride a few of the other bike. I was looking at BD and had emailer them. But could not get a live person to speak with. I need a little hand holding. This was my 1st real MTB.


----------



## Learpilot (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought a 2012 Trek Mamba today and will pick it up on Thrus. The LBS did a great job of fitting and letting me ride a few of the other bike. I was looking at BD and had emailer them. But could not get a live person to speak with. I need a little hand holding. This was my 1st real MTB.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Learpilot said:


> I bought a 2012 Trek Mamba today and will pick it up on Thrus. The LBS did a great job of fitting and letting me ride a few of the other bike. I was looking at BD and had emailer them. But could not get a live person to speak with. I need a little hand holding. This was my 1st real MTB.


Excellent choice! Now go outside and get it dirty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Learpilot (Jan 3, 2012)

006_007 said:


> Excellent choice! Now go outside and get it dirty! :thumbsup:


Heading to the trails on SAT for a little up and down hill.

Thanks


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

I just bought, still waiting on UPS to deliver, a Moto 700HT. I've built BMX bikes from scratch, so I am not worried about that. Have watched videos of tuning the derailleur, which is the most intimidating part for me. The disc brakes are new, but I'll figure those out. Price and my mechanical aptitude is why I went with the Moto.

We have an authorized Trek dealer here, they only sell Trek's and the guy asked me if I would be getting off the road/green line, I said yes. He went on to say, you don't even need to look at what we have in stock, 3 and 4 series, and look at their 6 series and higher end bikes for a "real mountain bike". I'm coming from not much riding at all and my last mountain bike I traded a Robinson BMX bike I built, huge mistake, for a Diamond Back MB. I still have the MB, it's about 15-20 years old. He also said that I should go with a 19" frame, I'm almost 5'9". There other store, the guys seem to be nicer, but had a bad taste in my mouth. There are two shops, one is already open and the other is opening soon. One is part of Outdoors Inc, and they are a Cannondale dealer, nice bike, closer to $1,000 and out of my wife's, errr my price range. The guy was great, he was my height, and suggested a 17" (Small/Med) frame. That's what he rode and loved it. I'm not a fan of the 29'r, nor was he. I told him about the bike I was ordering and he said if I did go that route, bring it in if I wanted or needed any help. They aren't brand snobs and would be happy to help. I like that, wish their selection was a little better, but they are a newer shop, and I have already ordered. Curious to see what this new one is about. Hope to have the bike Thursday or Friday. Would like to hit the trails Saturday. Tweaked my knee running some trails this past weekend, and a little hesitant about running, but I need to get out and do something.


----------



## Decatur_Tide (Nov 30, 2011)

db09jku said:


> I just bought, still waiting on UPS to deliver, a Moto 700HT. I've built BMX bikes from scratch, so I am not worried about that. Have watched videos of tuning the derailleur, which is the most intimidating part for me. The disc brakes are new, but I'll figure those out. Price and my mechanical aptitude is why I went with the Moto.
> 
> We have an authorized Trek dealer here, they only sell Trek's and the guy asked me if I would be getting off the road/green line, I said yes. He went on to say, you don't even need to look at what we have in stock, 3 and 4 series, and look at their 6 series and higher end bikes for a "real mountain bike". I'm coming from not much riding at all and my last mountain bike I traded a Robinson BMX bike I built, huge mistake, for a Diamond Back MB. I still have the MB, it's about 15-20 years old. He also said that I should go with a 19" frame, I'm almost 5'9". There other store, the guys seem to be nicer, but had a bad taste in my mouth. There are two shops, one is already open and the other is opening soon. One is part of Outdoors Inc, and they are a Cannondale dealer, nice bike, closer to $1,000 and out of my wife's, errr my price range. The guy was great, he was my height, and suggested a 17" (Small/Med) frame. That's what he rode and loved it. I'm not a fan of the 29'r, nor was he. I told him about the bike I was ordering and he said if I did go that route, bring it in if I wanted or needed any help. They aren't brand snobs and would be happy to help. I like that, wish their selection was a little better, but they are a newer shop, and I have already ordered. Curious to see what this new one is about. Hope to have the bike Thursday or Friday. Would like to hit the trails Saturday. Tweaked my knee running some trails this past weekend, and a little hesitant about running, but I need to get out and do something.


Let me know how you like the 700HT. I'm looking at it and the Fantom HT Comp.:thumbsup:


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Decatur_Tide said:


> Let me know how you like the 700HT. I'm looking at it and the Fantom HT Comp.:thumbsup:


4 rides down, 24 miles of trail, one flat tire, one of those was on a trip this weekend in an area with real hills (Memphis is flat land), and was muddy, so far so good. Had some derailleur tuning issues, but I think that might have just been from the cables getting broken in and stretching a little or something. Some trail adjustments, and they were back where they needed to be. I really like the bike and I really like mountain biking!:thumbsup: The balance of the bike is great, fits me very well and the bike does well in the air. Hill are challenging for me, not use to them, wasn't familiar with shifting/gears on these large long hills. I think, for the money, this is a great entry bike.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ Awesome looking bike! Nice job!


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)

Buying the Motobecane with much better components would be a no brainier for me.

I hate how we get less bike for our money because of the bigger known brand name on the frame.A mid level Deore r.der. is the highlight of the Trek components for that price range? Main reason I just built my own I am not spending a grand or so for Alivio or Acera crap and a host of house wrap package parts.


----------



## YeOldFart (Jun 14, 2012)

*You guys must have a lot of disposable income!*

Wow. The number ONE reason I found on this thread for a Trek was "Support your LBS". What about your LBS supporting YOU? Why should I have to pay double the price for the same components to make my LBS happy... the last time I checked I work hard for my money and I also have kids to feed, so if I can get a MB for half the price and get the same or often better components whats to think about? I won't lose any sleep knowing I have an extra $500 in my bank account because I bought it online. my LBS will still be making money on my purchase through possible service or parts. I went to two LBS's and neither one told me one thing about the bikes aside from the price, not one salesperson (all young kids) asked me one question, where I ride, weight, anything. I ended up going over to a friend of mines house who is an avid biker, he asked me those questions, and helped me narrown down an awesome MB through BD for only $500. Never usually post on forums, but had to state my piece since I read NOTHING on this thread beyond "support your LBS" to swing me towards Trek. MB here I come!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

See post #3. He covers it pretty well.

A lot of the time, shopping for a good LBS is as much of the process as shopping for the bike. Which is too bad. But there you go. Clearly you've already made a choice as far as buying a bike. But definitely look for some more shops. Sooner or later, you're going to need their help and you may as well have a shop you trust.


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

YeOldFart said:


> Wow. The number ONE reason I found on this thread for a Trek was "Support your LBS". What about your LBS supporting YOU? Why should I have to pay double the price for the same components to make my LBS happy... the last time I checked I work hard for my money and I also have kids to feed, so if I can get a MB for half the price and get the same or often better components whats to think about? I won't lose any sleep knowing I have an extra $500 in my bank account because I bought it online. my LBS will still be making money on my purchase through possible service or parts. I went to two LBS's and neither one told me one thing about the bikes aside from the price, not one salesperson (all young kids) asked me one question, where I ride, weight, anything. I ended up going over to a friend of mines house who is an avid biker, he asked me those questions, and helped me narrown down an awesome MB through BD for only $500. Never usually post on forums, but had to state my piece since I read NOTHING on this thread beyond "support your LBS" to swing me towards Trek. MB here I come!


There are some good LBS out there, but not in my area either. They don't carry one bike in my size but will be happy to order me one. The genius selling the products knows nothing about them or qualifies me in any way. When you take something to be worked on, they tear up more than they fix. I would pay a premium to do business local but I better get something for my money. By the way, Bikesdirect's service is awesome. I know from firsthand experience. *So in closing, if the LBS earns your business, there is value in it but if they are clowns you should feel no obligation to support them.*


----------

